# CURED my DP and Empty Mind after treatment of my Thyroid Dysfunction



## Ego Saves as Well as Kills (Mar 7, 2018)

Please check your thyroid gland check. I had sublclinical Hypothyroidism.

See how hypothyroid causes DP ---> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3961955/

Before I had No thoughts , Empty Mind, No emotions, Poor Short term Memory. Now nearly Everthing is healed, I am happy now. Please Please Please get your thyroid checked.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

But I don't have symptoms of thyroid dysfunction. done blood tests and results came back normal.


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, what were the symptoms of your DP that you recovered from? was it just no emotions, empty mind?


----------



## Jml02 (Jan 19, 2015)

My DR is also directly linked to my thyroid. I actually signed in here for the first time in a while to see if anyone else made that finding


----------

